# BEHOLD,,, The Sunrise



## bushman (Feb 5, 2015)

The things you run into when you start looking.  This is what looks to me like an All Nighter by the shape and general configuration but, it's different and called the Sunrise.  Who knows the deal here?


----------



## coaly (Feb 5, 2015)

When All Nighter got wind of a patent infringement lawsuit by Fisher, they scrapped truck loads of stoves. They had no doors, and were supposed to go to the scrap yard. Employees took them to a garage, took some cash back to the boss, and made or used whatever doors they could find. Most are steel plate homemade doors, but there are quite a few authentic All Nighter boxes out there.


----------



## acp104 (Jan 14, 2016)

bushman said:


> View attachment 152704
> View attachment 152705
> View attachment 152706
> View attachment 152707
> ...



I know this thread is a year old, but I actually picked up an All Nighter "Sunrise" model yesterday just like the one in the OP.  Mine has a factory / UL tag on it that says All Nighter, and lists the model as "Sunrise" and manufacture date as what looks like 1979.  I've only seen a few posts on here about the "Sunrise" model, and it seems like no one has any info on them.  I need to confirm, but I believe the measurements on this stove are the same as the dimensions I've seen listed for the Mid Moe.  I've never seen a Mid Moe in person but based on pictures and rough dimesions, the only differences may be the shape of the vent caps on top of the stove and the scene on the door.  I bought it from an 88 yr old man who had it in his garage.  He said he believed he bought it new from JC Penney around 1980.  I'm wondering if the Sunrise model was created for a different distribution network like department stores (J.C. Penney).


----------



## bushman (Mar 22, 2017)

This tag shows they made it out East.  The All Nighter I had recently was made in Indiana I think. The tag said it was from the Western Stove Works


----------



## coaly (Mar 22, 2017)

All Nighter Stove Works West Inc. was at 425 NW "K" Street, Richmond Indiana 47374.

Started business 8-2-78
C. Allan Rosar President
A.C. Cecere Secretary

https://www.bizapedia.com/in/all-nighter-stove-works-west-inc.html

The manual and brochure in the Wiki section gives part numbers as well as model numbers for the given stove names from the West Plant. No mention of the Box Moe or Sunrise....


----------

